
Post-Pandemic Advertising Guide - linalug
https://epom.com/post-coronapocalypse-guide
======
linalug
This e-book helps you navigate the post-coronapocalypse world with grace and
wisdom. We gathered an awful lot of data on COVID-related losses, the
experience of past recessions, best-performing channels, and more to help you
break through the hindrances.

